# Paardentaal



## ThomasK

Ik las over _steigeren, mensen opzadelen met, ongebreidelde groei, niet door de beugel kunnen, kribbenbijters, volbloeden en op een drafjes, _en dacht er plots aan dat dat metaforische termen zijn die naar paarden verwijzen_. _Ken jullie er nog ? 

Je mag mij gerust een site geven waarop ik zulke info kan vinden, maar ik vermoed dat die niet bestaat... P ja: het gaat om paardentaal die metaforisch/ niet letterlijk kan worden gebruikt, bij wijze van spreken: zonder dat er paarden in de buurt zijn!


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Ik dacht zo snel aan:

briesen
De teugels in handen hebben
De teugels laten vieren
De teugels strakker aanhalen
Iemand een hengst verkopen


----------



## ThomasK

Juist, juist, hartelijk dank! 

En: _beteugelen _uiteraard, _een gegeven paard niet in de bek kijken, zijn paard de sporen geven, _of vooral het metaforische_ aansporen). _


----------



## Peterdg

iemand aansporen
het juk afwerpen


----------



## ThomasK

Ja, dat juk kan naar paarden verwijzen, maar ik denk dat de meeste trekdieren eerder ossen en zo waren... Het komt wel in de buurt, dat wel. Dank...


----------



## Lopes

De kont in de kribbe gooien?


----------



## AllegroModerato

Paardenmiddel, met oogkleppen op, dartelen als een veulen, hengstenbal, hinniken, in het zadel helpen.

En natuurlijk de nachtmerrie.


----------



## ThomasK

Oei, de K*in de kribbe gooien ??? ;-) En figuurlijk hinniken? --- Maar: goeie aanvullingen, Senor Lopez en AM! 

Nu, intussen ook nog: _maarschalk _(de paardenknecht van ooit), _in het gareel lopen_...


----------



## petoe

afrossen
opdraven


----------



## ThomasK

Juist! 

En dan: _een stalen ros, paardenkracht _(HP, PS), _roskammen, (>) over dezelfde kam scheren _?

En hartelijk dank nog voor al die bijdragen!


----------



## AllegroModerato

Zich vergalopperen, briesen (van woede)?


----------



## ThomasK

Ja, hoor, weer prima.


----------



## AllegroModerato

Doordraven, paradepaardje, stokpaardje, pony (haar), op een drafje, sukkeldrafje.


----------



## ThomasK

En _intomen _natuurlijk, _teugels vieren_, in het zadel helpen, ... !


----------



## NewtonCircus

- Eten als een paard. 
- Tijd heeft vleugels maar geen teugels"
-  Een paard en een hond hinken om een stront.
- Anderhalve man en een paardekop.

- Er staat een paard in de gang.


----------



## ThomasK

De uitdrukkingen met 'paard' zijn iets minder interessant, omdat ik die in een woordenboek  kan vinden. Het gaat mij veeleer om de indirecte, of minder duidelijke associaties met paarden. Niet iedereen denkt bv. aan paarden wanneer hij/zij _breidels, briesen_, ... gebruikt.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik dacht plots : i_n de stijgbeugels, het bit (maar metaforisch ?), volbloed-, een loopje nemen ???, ridder_, ...


----------



## Beninjam

En natuurlijk de drie man en een paardenkop!


----------



## ThomasK

For sure ! Enig idee van de oorsprong ???


----------



## Lopes

Hangen er in café's niet soms opgezette paardenhoofden aan de muur? Of zijn dat alleen hertenkoppen/geweien?


----------



## ThomasK

Ik kreeg net het woord van vandaag via Onze taal, breidel. Ik vond er nog een woord dat ik nog niet vermeld had: _toom _(intomen) naast _breidel _en _teugel_. 



> _Breidel_ is een oud woord voor de toom of tuigage van een paard of ander rij- of lastdier: de teugel en het hoofdstel samen. Met een breidel kon je een paard dus _in toom houden_, _intomen_, _beteugelen_.



En via die_ tuigage_-link kom ik ook op _mennen _(als in _volksmenner_), misschien _singel _(_omsingelen_), en een _juk _(_onder het juk _...)


----------

